# Does anyone own a JBL m001 regulator?



## John P Coates (25 Mar 2014)

Hi folks,

*Please go to my latest post, dated 10 July 2014 where I have asked an additional question (shown in blue).*

I would like to know if anyone owns a JBL ProFlora m001 CO2 regulator. This is the one for use with reusable CO2 cylinders. My understanding is that it is not a two-stage regulator - is that correct? I am asking because I have a faulty JBL regulator, which I've had for at least eight years. This old regulator has been replaced by the new one - the m001 - and this is the one that I'm asking about.

If you do own the m001, is it single stage and how does it perform?

Thanks in advance.

JPC


----------



## tim (25 Mar 2014)

Hi john, I have two of these and can't fault them tbh, they are single stage regulators though so end of tank dump is possible, though not something I've experienced in two years of use with the jbl cylinder or co2 fire extinguisher as co2 source.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Mar 2014)

Mine have always been great. I've owned 3 in total. Good solid build with fine adjustment. 
I wouldn't use anything else. In fact, I've just stripped mine down and added a Jbl solenoid direct to the reg.


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Mar 2014)

Brilliant regs, I've had mine for 5years now, with the solenoid in place. There's been water leaked back into the solenoid and it's still going! 

I'd buy another again, if this one failed. You can't beat German quality.


----------



## John P Coates (25 Mar 2014)

Hi guys,

Many thanks for the feedback.

So the m001 is single stage but your experiences of using them are very positive. That's good news. As I said, my JBL regulator is now faulty. The first JBL regulator I had was faulty from day one so perhaps their latest offering is a better product. Or perhaps I have just been unlucky.

OK, it's 'make your mind up time' for me. I'm nervous about the cheap imports but there are a couple of alternatives.

Thanks again.

JPC


----------



## Bertie (27 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Mine have always been great. I've owned 3 in total. Good solid build with fine adjustment.
> I wouldn't use anything else. In fact, I've just stripped mine down and added a Jbl solenoid direct to the reg.


Hi Nathaniel, Where did you get your JBL and importantly the solenoid? I fear that I may have to purchase a new Reg and I really want a reliable one. 
Secondly how much is the regulator adjustable to as I need at least 3bar and also how easy/difficult to strip down and attach the solenoid?
Thanks


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Mar 2014)

Bertie said:


> Hi Nathaniel, Where did you get your JBL and importantly the solenoid? I fear that I may have to purchase a new Reg and I really want a reliable one.
> Secondly how much is the regulator adjustable to as I need at least 3bar and also how easy/difficult to strip down and attach the solenoid?
> Thanks



Hello Bertie,
My reg was bought second Hand on everybody's favourite auction site, but it's new as the thread for the solenoid on the reg is updated.
The solenoid valve is from Homeleigh online. 

Very easy to put together, there's some instructions in the box aswell if you get stuck! All you need is a spanner set ( 2x 11mm or 13mm spanners I think? Can't remember which.) and I'd recommend putting a layer of PTFE tape on the thread for good measure.

If you do get them and have any problems, inbox me, and I'll help you anyway I can. 

Cheers,
N


----------



## Bertie (27 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Hello Bertie,
> My reg was bought second Hand on everybody's favourite auction site, but it's new as the thread for the solenoid on the reg is updated.
> The solenoid valve is from Homeleigh online.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nathaniel, I have dealt with Homeleigh before. How about adjusting the working pressure? I understand that it is adjustable?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Mar 2014)

Sorry Bertie, yes.
I currently run mine at 3bar. 
Any more and the valve on top of mine starts blowing co2 out, don't know if that's what everyone else's does..


----------



## Bertie (27 Mar 2014)

ok thanks Nathaniel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Mar 2014)

Bertie said:


> ok thanks Nathaniel



No worries Bertie.
Give me a shout if you need me.


----------



## John P Coates (29 Mar 2014)

OK,  I've decided to go with the JBL m001. Current price online is around the £94 mark. Initially, I started looking at two-stage regulators because I was concerned about the dreaded EOTD. However, I now realize that there are alternative ways of mitigating against this possibility. I like the idea of using a pressure relief valve in the CO2 hose that feeds the diffuser. As regards control of bubble rate, I get the impression from reading the comments above that the m001 has a decent needle valve.

So, that's it. 

JPC


----------



## John P Coates (25 Apr 2014)

So, I bought a JBL m001. It is so much better than my previous JBL regulator, which I've had for 15 years! The needle valve is far superior - its predecessor was a real hit 'n' miss affair. Bit of a joke, really. The gauges on the new regulator are much more legible as well. I'm running the m001 at the factory default setting of 1.4bar. I also like the idea that I can use it with refillable and disposable CO2 cylinders. So far, so good.

JPC


----------



## John P Coates (10 Jul 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Getting on for almost three months with this regulator and all is well. Still running at the factory default working pressure of 1.2 - 1.4 bar but may well need to increase this. I want to experiment with other in-tank diffusers, some of which require up to 3 bar to operate (e.g. Easy Aqua Super Mist Atomiser). As the gauge on the JBL m001 shows up to 4 bar, then I take that as the maximum working pressure for this regulator. The user manual simply states "...the user can adjust the operating pressure to meet their requirements". *For those that own this reg, what sort of pressures are you running at?*

Thanks in advance.

JPC


----------



## tim (10 Jul 2014)

Hi john, I have two of these regs I run one at 3 bar it runs perfectly the other at anything above 2 bar vents gas from the pressure release valve so not so perfect.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jul 2014)

Hey John, mine starts to struggle around 3 bar. The needle valve you use to adjust flow rate starts backing up  and leaking after this sort of pressure.

Edit: 
I got over pressure release valve leaking at 2.5-3 bar by stretching spring slightly inside the PRV itself. Not ideal.


----------



## John P Coates (10 Jul 2014)

Hi Tim and Nathaniel,

Thanks for your replies.

Well, that's a tad disappointing to know that this reg is a bit dodgy at anything above 2 bar. I wonder why the working pressure gauge doesn't show a red band for the upper half of the 0 - 4 bar scale. Shame on you, JBL - why don't they tell us in their User Guide? Rhetorical question. It also seems that the regs vary quite a bit judging by Tim's experience. Surprising for German Engineering.

OK, time to put my thinking cap on.

JPC


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jul 2014)

John P Coates said:


> Hi Tim and Nathaniel,
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> ...



Yeah good, but not good enough.
Contact Karol from Co2 art. His regulators are capable of dealing with our kind of requirements. Extremely helpful if you need a hand too.


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Jul 2014)

Bummer about the reg been lame above 2-2.5 bar
Pressure gauges are most accurate when read in the middle of the scale so prv set at 2.5 bar and a max working pressure of 2bar sounds about right. Gauge manufacturers would be better off not printing the scale so far round, so people don't assume that the end of the scale is a maximum
Some regs have a red line on them others don't. Jbl may be a german firm but i doubt the reg was made there.

+1 for co2art. cost, quality and customer care/service is excellent.
Just because its cheap doesn't mean its no good and just because german and costs a lot does not mean it will be good either . That been said there have been lots of good things from germany and loads of rubbish from the far east


----------

